# Thirty Two sizing - They run small?



## say chi sin lo

Hi everyone. Do you guys know if Thirty Two boots run small compare to other manufacturers?

I'm normally a 9/9.5, but for Thirty Two, I'm up to size 11. Kind of put me in a pickle for binding sizes.

Thanks!


----------



## raffertyk2

Which thirty two boots are you riding? 

I have known people who have size up a half size (which I think is incorrect)
So that drastic of a size up does not sound right. are you sure you are fitting your boots correctly?

When I am judging fit of boots I usually make sure my Toes are lightly touching the front of the liner this is to account for pack out in the heel and toebox. With my TM twos my toes were contacting more than usual but I decided this was the correct fit it was noticeable but not unbearable. The level 3 liners of the TM twos are made of some pretty heavy neoprene it helps for warmth and comfort and will pack out with time once you are in a riding stance you will still have some contact but you will find that it will create a very responsive ride and not be painful if the boots fit right. Sizing up incorrectly can lead to all sorts of issues.

It seems more probable that you are either sizing the boot wrong or the boots simply don't fit your foot shape which is always a possibility not every brand works for every person


----------



## t21

I'm not sure what type of 32 boots you will be wearing, but i wear a sz.10 32 focus boa for 4 seasons now and my foot size is 10.5. It was tight at first but they broke down really well after a few weeks riding in them.


----------



## say chi sin lo

raffertyk2 said:


> Which thirty two boots are you riding?
> 
> I have known people who have size up a half size (which I think is incorrect)
> So that drastic of a size up does not sound right. are you sure you are fitting your boots correctly?
> 
> When I am judging fit of boots I usually make sure my Toes are lightly touching the front of the liner this is to account for pack out in the heel and toebox. With my TM twos my toes were contacting more than usual but I decided this was the correct fit it was noticeable but not unbearable. The level 3 liners of the TM twos are made of some pretty heavy neoprene it helps for warmth and comfort and will pack out with time once you are in a riding stance you will still have some contact but you will find that it will create a very responsive ride and not be painful if the boots fit right. Sizing up incorrectly can lead to all sorts of issues.
> 
> It seems more probable that you are either sizing the boot wrong or the boots simply don't fit your foot shape which is always a possibility not every brand works for every person


I've had both Lashed and recently tried on the 2014/2015 STW BOA. 9.5 (which already half a size bigger than my sneaker size) = toe crunch.

Size 11 STW BOA is just right. I'm going to settle on some 2014/2015 Rome Inferno at 9.5, and those fit me right.

Maybe Thirty Two just doesn't work for me like you mentioned.


----------



## raffertyk2

A lot of times a boot may feel right in shop when sizing up but when you get it on the mountain that is when you run into problems like pressure points, cold feet, losing feeling in your toes (most of these are usually from the boot being to big)

You can find out pretty quickly if you take the footbed out of that 11. It may be your foot is too wide or there is not enough room in the heel so its being displaced forward creating the illusion of a boot that fits right. Also if you think the 32 in a 11 is the perfect fit this will give you an idea (is your foot hanging over in any spots is there a lot of room left towards the toes is it too wide or narrow) you may want to consult wiredsport as well I'm no expert just know from my own experiences, I can't wear Burton boots for example too wide in the toebox, salomon boots I get odd pressure points no matter what boot feels great until I get them onto the mountain probably do to my high instep, even within a brand Nike Zoom force ones are too wide but the Kaijus fit fine, 32 TM twos are a dead on perfect fit for me


----------



## wrathfuldeity

fwiw...ime (4th pair) generally with 32's you size down 1/2 to 1 down. The intuition liners pack out and the inner lace really tends to pull the foot back into the heel pocket.


----------



## sonicboom141

I have 32 lashed and went down .5 size.


----------



## ekb18c

I bet the OP has wide feet so you may want to post on the wide feet thread that is going around and Wiredsport should be able to help you out.


----------



## say chi sin lo

ekb18c said:


> I bet the OP has wide feet so you may want to post on the wide feet thread that is going around and Wiredsport should be able to help you out.


Actually I don't have wide feet. And it seems like for everyone else Thirty Two runs either true to size or maybe even slightly bigger. And I'm the only odd ball.

I wear 9/9.5 in everything, matter of fact, I'm settling on a pair of 2014/2015 Rome Inferno at 9.5. But when it comes to Thirty Two, size 11.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Fit in Burton Ion 11.5 so bought 32 Prime 11.5 and can't get my left foot into the boot weird... 






:snowboard3:


----------



## F1EA

This is interesting...

I am size 10.5-11 in shoes, have both US11 and 10.5 32 boots (Focus Boa is 10.5, TM2 11)..... most boots my feet are snug in 10.5 but get instant heel lift. Most boots in 10 my toes are crushed AND i get heel lift. Almost any boot in US11 and my feet swim inside.

My 10.5 Focus boa are tight. My 11 TM2 are perfect, i started getting heel lift after a season, so added J bars and its been fine ever since.

Frankly... if I had to choose, i'd rather wear the 11 TM2 cause they feel like a shoe. I can wear those all day, and with the J bars i dont get heel lift. The 10.5 Focus i can't wait to get out of them at the end of the day, but those are new, only ridden like 4 days on em so maybe later they'll feel better. Both have been heat-molded.

32 has been the only boot I dont get heel lift on day 1. 
I'm yet to try Salomon... if they fit narrow feet then those should be neat, but 32 just feels super comfy and hold my heel well, so i've kept with it.

BTW
I took the Wiresport challenge and measure 28.3 cm which is juuust short of 10.5. So i'd say 32 are true to mondo size, maybe a tad small. I tried 10.5 Ions and they were super comfortable, but too wide in the toe area.


----------



## t21

F1EA said:


> The 10.5 Focus i can't wait to get out of them at the end of the day, but those are new, only ridden like 4 days on em so maybe later they'll feel better. /QUOTE]
> 
> With my 32 boa sz.(foot size 10.5) it took 2 heat molding, and a total of 8 days riding before they started to feel better. Though one of my toe is slightly longer than the other, it was almost a full season were i could walk without pain on that toe. I almost thought about getting a different one but i stuck with it and it broke down on that side. Glad i kept them.:happy:


----------



## SnowDogWax

This is just boot legging 

Have two pair of Van Acura's that fit like gloves and I can be on the mountain all day and feet feel great. Acura's are little soft so the response was just not quite what I'm looking for when on my Darker Series & SG Force BX board.

Burton Ion leather are stiffer than my Vans but still not quite stiff enough for either board. 

Bought 32 Prime 11.5 and was having a problem with fit and just now happened on a solution I swapped out insoles from the 32s (super thick) and Vans (thin) wow transformed both boots. Amazing what a little more room in the toe box or less will do....






:eyetwitch2:


----------



## F1EA

t21 said:


> The 10.5 Focus i can't wait to get out of them at the end of the day, but those are new, only ridden like 4 days on em so maybe later they'll feel better. /QUOTE]
> 
> With my 32 boa sz.(foot size 10.5) it took 2 heat molding, and a total of 8 days riding before they started to feel better. Though one of my toe is slightly longer than the other, it was almost a full season were i could walk without pain on that toe. I almost thought about getting a different one but i stuck with it and it broke down on that side. Glad i kept them.:happy:


Oh thanks for that. Guess I'm half way there lol

Man those 10.5 Focus kill my toes. I have a longer middle toe as well; that little fella gets murdered.....


----------



## ek9max

I wear 9.5 in shoes, burton, nike boots. Got a set of 2016 Thirtytwo TM-2 this season. 

I HAD to go up to a 10. In the store even the 10 felt a little too snug. 

After 2 days on the hill they almost feel too big now and make me thing I should have went with a 9.5. 

I'll give it a shot again this saturday since I was wearing a pretty thin sock on my last day out and report back. If they are too big, I'm gonna give the Northwave Prophecy or Decade a try since I have a credit at a local store that carries and swears by those boots.


----------



## Wharfrat

Thirty two boots run 1 size bigger than your regular (skate )shoe size. Its tricky though because im a size 13 in dc skate shoes but in snowboard boots im a 14 in dc. So if you go with thirty two they run the same as dc .so order one size bigger than your shoe size if you like them snug maybe half size bigger if you want them tight i personally would rather have my boots a little loose than tight but your preference hope that helped i really dont understand why there aint a guideline that snowboard boot makers went by having all brands the same size but i guess they love keeping the consumer confused


----------



## Phedder

Wharfrat said:


> Thirty two boots run 1 size bigger than your regular (skate )shoe size. Its tricky though because im a size 13 in dc skate shoes but in snowboard boots im a 14 in dc. So if you go with thirty two they run the same as dc .so order one size bigger than your shoe size if you like them snug maybe half size bigger if you want them tight i personally would rather have my boots a little loose than tight but your preference hope that helped i really dont understand why there aint a guideline that snowboard boot makers went by having all brands the same size but i guess they love keeping the consumer confused


Please no one listen to this terrible advice. 

We have a lot of good information on this forum about boot fitting, the above goes against all of it. 


Measure your feet and try on boots in your Mondo (cm) size. Generally people go *DOWN* 1 size from their casual shoe size. If you have to go up a size for it to fit, that boot is just outright wrong for your foot.
Don't buy online if you can avoid it. Try them on in store. Every foot is different, every brand fits different. If you have to buy online, make sure there's a good return policy.
Boots should fit snug, not loose. It's a piece of performance equipment not something you slip on to run down to the store in.
Read the stickies and boot fitting threads.


----------



## Wharfrat

Yeah my bad i screwed up the first part of the comment they do run small i have a 13 shoe size and and a 14 size thirty two boot again my bad was just trying to help out people


----------



## Phedder

Wharfrat said:


> Yeah my bad i screwed up the first part of the comment they do run small i have a 13 shoe size and and a 14 size thirty two boot again my bad was just trying to help out people


I think you're missing my point...



Phedder said:


> Measure your feet and try on boots in your Mondo (cm) size. Generally people go *DOWN* 1 size from their casual shoe size. If you have to go up a size for it to fit, that boot is just outright wrong for your foot.


If you're up sizing your boots compared to your shoes, that is not the boot for you. Properly measure your feet, length and width. If you're a size 13 casual shoe I'd bet you can make a size 12 snowboard boot work in different brands, possibly a wide specific boot if you have wide feet and that's why you're up sizing. I'm a size 11 shoe, and I make size 9 boots work (not recommended, but possible) You will truly change everything about your snowboarding if you measure your feet and get into properly fitting boots. Riding with size 14s must suck, could only properly get a board over on edge if it's a super wide board. Open up more possibilities for yourself


----------



## WigMar

Sizing up for comfort often achieves the opposite result. Any movement within the boot leads to all manner of problems. The ideal fit should be as if EVA foam was poured into the boot shell around your foot. You get that fit by trying on a bunch of boots to find the ones that fit the best, and then you heat mold those to your specific foot. 

Like @Phedder, I choose an aggressive performance fit that won't work well for most people. I'll casually wear size 13 sneakers but I ride in size 11 boots. We're both reducing the footprint of our boots and increasing response this way.


----------

